# Smoking a whole pig without skin



## the smokewagon (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a wild pig to do this weekend and it will not have its skin on it.  I have a had good luck in my oyler smokehouse with whole pigs but  they've always had the skin on.  I usually brine the beast before smoking and then leave unwrapped and let smoke usually between 12-14 hours for a 200 lb hog.  I am having concerns that I will posssibly lose moisture without the skin on it.  Does anyone have any experience with this or any suggestions or heads up on smoking a whole pig without the skin?  Do I need to wrap it, etc...?  Any suggestions will help.  Thanks


----------



## whittling chip (Oct 26, 2011)

What do you think about a bacon weave.

I was just talking about fatties and that was the first thing I thought about.

Just thinking.

Good Luck!


----------



## the smokewagon (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats a good idea, I was thinking about possibly bacon or even just getting a couple of whole bellies and laying over the top.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just thinking out loud, I'd say let the meat do the talking. What I mean is that when I do a large butt (which has no skin), I keep my pit at about 225 and monitor the internal temp of the butt. when I get up to about 200, I foil it and rest it. So, what would be the difference in a larger mass of meat. I'd go liberal with the rub and then go with the same process. Pit at 225 smoke to an IT of 200 and enjoy the Q. Good luck and do let us know how it turns out.


----------



## the smokewagon (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Bill, the parties on Saturday.  I am pretty up in the air.  Ill probably have to make a gametime decision and I will definitely fill you in on what I did and how it went.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out!

Good luck!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 27, 2011)

I am sure however you decide it will turn out great.

I will be looking forward to the Qview of the finished product.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 27, 2011)

I have done whole Hogs but never without the skin. Since you were considering getting bellies, laying them over the Loins couldn't hurt besides, pulled Belly meat is Prime Eats!...JJ


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 27, 2011)

ptcruiserguy said:


> I am sure however you decide it will turn out great.
> 
> I will be looking forward to the Qview of the finished product.
> 
> ...


*I too am looking forward to the BearView.*


----------



## the smokewagon (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey folks, just following up on the weekend.  The pig turned out excellent.  I ended up marinating the pig in a brine with salt, brown sugar, red pepper, black pepper and garlic for 24 hours.  I then coated the whole pig with honey, then I put brown sugar, pepper, garlic, and salt on the outside and then wrapped the entire pig in bacon.  I thought I might have gotten a little carried away but it was excellent.  It was about a 120 lb hog and it sat in there for about 14 hours.  All the meat turned out good, but I really think I could have just eaten the crust all day long.  The honey on the bacon with the back fat of the hog was just delicious.  The only part I didnt think were great were the hind legs.  They were ok but had a different taste than the rest of the pig.  I have a few theories but overall I was very pleased with everything. 

Along with the pig, I did two shoulders, a couple racks of spare ribs that I finished on an open pit with bbq sauce like my old man always did it, and I did whole chickens and made an end of the night snack of chicken tacos.  Overall, a successful weekend of smoking meat that has me so excited that Im headed to the store this evening for salmon filets and pork bellies to smoke tomorrow.  I guess I have the "fever" right now. Good times.

Aaron


----------



## the smokewagon (Oct 31, 2011)

And i am waiting on pictures and will post as soon as i receive them.


----------



## ak1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm confused. I mean no disrespect, but why do you do the pig without skin?  In my neck of the woods, that's the best part.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 1, 2011)

There have been many times when I've not bothered to scald and scrape a pig.  Sometimes I don't have the time.... or the energy..... or the help. That's when I peel them like a deer. It doesn't effect the meat at all. The outer layer of meat forms a "skin" and the moisture still stays inside of the pig.








I oil the pig, cover with seasonings or dry rub....then mop while smoking.

The meat comes out moist and tasty.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 1, 2011)

the smokewagon said:


> Hey folks, just following up on the weekend.  The pig turned out excellent.  I ended up marinating the pig in a brine with salt, brown sugar, red pepper, black pepper and garlic for 24 hours.  I then coated the whole pig with honey, then I put brown sugar, pepper, garlic, and salt on the outside and then wrapped the entire pig in bacon.  I thought I might have gotten a little carried away but it was excellent.  It was about a 120 lb hog and it sat in there for about 14 hours.  All the meat turned out good, but I really think I could have just eaten the crust all day long.  The honey on the bacon with the back fat of the hog was just delicious.  The only part I didnt think were great were the hind legs.  They were ok but had a different taste than the rest of the pig.  I have a few theories but overall I was very pleased with everything.
> 
> Along with the pig, I did two shoulders, a couple racks of spare ribs that I finished on an open pit with bbq sauce like my old man always did it, and I did whole chickens and made an end of the night snack of chicken tacos.  Overall, a successful weekend of smoking meat that has me so excited that Im headed to the store this evening for salmon filets and pork bellies to smoke tomorrow.  I guess I have the "fever" right now. Good times.
> 
> Aaron


Sounds excellent!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking forward to the Q-view!


----------



## alelover (Nov 1, 2011)

Sounds like a great time.


----------



## the smokewagon (Nov 1, 2011)

No disrespect taken. It was a wild pig and we were out in the country and didnt really want to deal with the "dehairing" process so we skinned it like any other animal.


----------

